# People avoid sitting next to me on the train/bus?



## xtremeguy (Oct 27, 2012)

This has happened many times, I mean every place next to me getting filled up except the seat next to me, people also would prefer to stand than sit next to me.. 

I mean I don't think I smell, or anything is wrong with me. I dress very fashionable too.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

I would love that, at least I´d have place for myself.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i will usually just put my purse or an object on the seat next to me because i dont like anyone sitting next to me :teeth


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Same thing here.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I've had times where I'd sit down next to someone and that person would get up and stand. :/


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Same. They don't like my natural grumpy expression ;D


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

sin said:


>


pfhahaha `! !


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe you don't look friendly? Not to say that you should be smiling out the window at absolutely nothing but more like maybe you look mad or like you don't want people to sit next to you? Just throwing ideas out there. 

I know sometimes when I get on the bus and everyone is sitting one person per 2 seats (cause you know on the bus everyone wants their own seat area or whatever) so then I'm thinking, "Oh my gosh, you people. Making it difficult for me to sit somewhere since you all clearly want your own 2 seats. And oh look, this lady here even obnoxiously put her bad next to her occupying half of the one seat." So then sometimes I need to ask those people to move their bags for me to sit there if there's no where else to sit. And other times, I just need to choose a seat and I usually base my choice on just arbitrarily looking at people to see who's being the most nonchalant as in people who seem to be chilling and looking out their window and not staring at me as I walk closer looking for a seat. The fact that you dress fashionable, I would probably totally sit next to you since sometimes I don't wanna sit next to people who are all "tough" looking I guess? I dunno. Like dark clothes and a mean expression sorta thing. I know you shouldn't judge people by that, but you gotta work with what you got when it comes to strangers, ya know?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No one usually sits next to a stranger here on buses/trains unless it starts getting crowded, and everyone is more or less annoyed by that when it happens (I know I am :teeth)

First world Finnish problems.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Why would you want someone to sit next to you on the bus?


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

KikesGonnaKike said:


> lol,thats because your not a big dick pipe laying swole ese like me
> 
> -Killafornia


Hilarious username. Hopefully you're banned sooner rather than later.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe they're intimidated by you.


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

Amphoteric said:


> No one usually sits next to a stranger here on buses/trains unless it starts getting crowded, and everyone is more or less annoyed by that when it happens (I know I am :teeth)
> 
> First world Finnish problems.


Same thing in Estonia, high 5! :clap

People, including myself , would rather stand then sit next to a stranger. Some people stand even in an empty bus, just so there would be no way anyone could sit next to them.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

ihans said:


> Same thing in Estonia, high 5! :clap
> 
> People, including myself , would rather stand then sit next to a stranger. Some people stand even in an empty bus, just so there would be no way anyone could sit next to them.


I often do it on trains, if there's no people-free segment of benches available. "Ugh, would have to sit nearby/next to someone... better just stand"


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd hate people sitting next to me. Another thing that makes me happy to live in a small town.

Anxiety sometimes makes it appear to other people that we are *******s. Our body language kind of gives off bad signals, even though we might be the nicest people on earth.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

People tend to not sit next to me on buses and subways, either. I don't mind that, though, since I prefer to sit by myself. But I sometimes wonder if I give off an unwelcoming vibe. I've been told that my relaxed facial expression looks pissed off. That might be it. I don't think I smell or look like a serialkiller so... idk.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

That's why I never sit in the bus/metro. That would just remind me that I'm ugly as **** or that I maybe radiate a really weird, creepy vibe when nobody would take the adjacent seat.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

You want people to sit beside you? I always choose to sit at the back of the bus or simply just stand rather than sitting beside someone.

I notice more often than not, people choose sit beside me. I have a pretty friendly approachable look which isn't all that great. I wish I looked more rugged but it's difficult due to my genetics :/


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> People tend to not sit next to me on buses and subways, either. I don't mind that, though, since I prefer to sit by myself. But I sometimes wonder if I give off an unwelcoming vibe. I've been told that my relaxed facial expression looks pissed off. That might be it. I don't think I smell or look like a serialkiller so... idk.


I would totally sit next to you. And then I'd annoy you with my total lack of social skills and awkwardness. And then you'd never again want anybody to sit next to you ever again. 

But anywho, we all look extremely pissed off. I get it all the time...I could be happy as a pig in **** and somebody will ask me why I'm so pissed off simply because that's my default facial expression.


----------

